# Dreaming of Colorado



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Honestly? Breck or Keystone


----------



## AmberLamps (Feb 8, 2015)

Breck if you want fun nightlife, Copper, if you want imo the best mountain, keystone is a fun mountain as well with less traffic than Breck (and less wind). Copper usually gets the most snow, and you can find best deals on passes, Breck and Keystone, or Vail your gonna be paying out the ass for a day pass.


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

With the exchange rate the way it is right now, I'd stay in Canada if I were you.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

highme said:


> With the exchange rate the way it is right now, I'd stay in Canada if I were you.


True that. Your Canuckistani pesos are gonna take a beating.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Agreed, if you want the best for your dollar fly straight to whistler


----------



## Liliana (Mar 24, 2013)

ridinbend said:


> Agreed, if you want the best for your dollar fly straight to whistler


That's what I was madly concerned about. Just wondering if Revelstoke would be an even better option than Whistler. Less busy, perhaps? I'm likely gonna go on weekdays, but wonder if it's still gonna be serene enough on a resort as popular as Whistler.



AmberLamps said:


> Breck if you want fun nightlife, Copper, if you want imo the best mountain, keystone is a fun mountain as well with less traffic than Breck (and less wind). Copper usually gets the most snow, and you can find best deals on passes, Breck and Keystone, or Vail your gonna be paying out the ass for a day pass.


Thanks for the info. One day or another I definitely wanna hit those up.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I have never been to Canada to ski/board, but have a friend who has done every resort in Colorado and has done Revelstoke. 

If I were you, I would forget Colorado and go there. It looks awesome and may end up being cheaper.

IMO, Colorado is overhyped, possible due to advertising or maybe John Denver??


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

What about Jackson Hole?


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

cookiedog said:


> What about Jackson Hole?


it looks like the OP has wisely decided to hit western Canada

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/western-canada/193306-1st-time-out-west-revelstoke-vs.html

I am super jealous.


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

Liliana said:


> That's what I was madly concerned about. Just wondering if Revelstoke would be an even better option than Whistler. Less busy, perhaps? I'm likely gonna go on weekdays, but wonder if it's still gonna be serene enough on a resort as popular as Whistler.


Whistler is great and all, but it is generally the busiest and most expensive place in BC.

That said, it also has the most nightlife, fancy hotels, spas, shopping etc, whereas the interior resorts are generally more rustic. 

Revelstoke is a great option, but keep in mind its more of a small town with an unbelievable mountain rather than a resort. You would also have to fly into Kelowna / Calgary and drive (or maybe take a bus?)


----------



## Liliana (Mar 24, 2013)

kalev said:


> Whistler is great and all, but it is generally the busiest and most expensive place in BC.
> 
> That said, it also has the most nightlife, fancy hotels, spas, shopping etc, whereas the interior resorts are generally more rustic.
> 
> Revelstoke is a great option, but keep in mind its more of a small town with an unbelievable mountain rather than a resort. You would also have to fly into Kelowna / Calgary and drive (or maybe take a bus?)


I'd fly to either Kelowna or Kamloops, depending on flight schedules. As for driving, it's not like Whistler is steps away from YVR... I was eyeing Aspen for commercial airport proximity, but I think I'd rather save my Northern pesos for another time at that location. 

As long as there are at least some places to buy groceries and eat out every once in a while, I'd rather have unspoiled snow than high end dining. I can get that at home, _thankyouverymuch_.

P.S. it's funny how dreaming of Colorado turned into planning for BC.


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

Liliana said:


> As long as there are at least some places to buy groceries and eat out every once in a while, I'd rather have unspoiled snow than high end dining. I can get that at home, _thankyouverymuch_.
> 
> P.S. it's funny how dreaming of Colorado turned into planning for BC.


Then go for it, you won't be disappointed! 

Hopefully it will keep dumping snow like it has been. I was there on opening weekend and it was unbelievably good :hairy:


----------

